# cruise control not working



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Just as the title suggests my cruise control stopped working today. I have an 06 and this really caught me by surprise. Does anybody know what I should check besides a fuse? I would have already checked that but it is 11:30 and too dark.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

It is weird. I was just on the road and my cruise control was now working. When I was thinking back that wasn't the first time this happened to me.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

well it could have been you. j/k:lol: i know i have trouble setting the dang thing when i use it, whick is not much. but hell, i never want to use it anyway.:willy:


----------

